# WHERE'S DANNY?



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't seen Danny on here for a while now. Does anyone know where he is? Did he go on vacation and I missed it? It's just not TFO without Danny posting and helping people out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent an email to Kelly the last time Danny went AWOL, and she said he's real busy with work.


----------



## tomn (Jan 29, 2011)

He's still posting daily on shelled warriors


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 29, 2011)

tomn said:


> He's still posting daily on shelled warriors



gasp, say it ain't so  _Danny don't leave us!_

Chad is MIA too. And I miss Stephanie regularly posting 
(and whatever happened to Meg?)


----------



## terryo (Jan 29, 2011)

There are a lot of people who were regular posters here from when TFO first started who we don't see any more.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 29, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> tomn said:
> 
> 
> > He's still posting daily on shelled warriors
> ...



No way. He's just really busy in real life. Plus all of as at one time or another need a break from one site or another. He will be back.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like Squamata and Onarock have both moved over to Shelled Warriors.

Do we need to do some soul searching and see if we're doing something wrong?


----------



## bettinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Stells and Danny were engaged, maybe he's comming back with a BIG surprise!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 29, 2011)

Im on shell warriors lol I like to be a part of a lot of forums  Onarock sent me a private message awhile back saying he was leaving but didnt tell me why :/


----------



## Balboa (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say its anything you're doing wrong Yvonne.

I would say that other members need to work on their social skills.

As you folks know I've had my frustrations with TFO (the same that have driven some of those other folks away), but frankly I can't seem to stay away. I had checked out shelled warriors as well, it just didn't float my boat. I like the format here better, theirs is too chaotic and scattered for me.

Instead I've just curtailed my contributions, and mostly lurk


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, I just joined Shelled Warriors and I can't quite get the hang of it. I really like the format here. 

But I don't like to think that we're driving our members away. I love this forum and its members.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 29, 2011)

The one thing that bothers me about shell warriors is how you have to wait for the admin to approve of your post before it gets posted  Also its dark lol. I agree some people on here need to learn if they have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't agree more. This forum and it's experienced members really taught me alot. I'm glad to have googled about tortoises and found TFO!


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've noticed that he hasn't posted since some of the members here questioned his experience in another thread recently. He's the one on here that is always respectful of our feelings and doesn't try to start fights over who right and who's wrong. He just simply states what his experience has taught him and you can take it or leave it. I like that about him. To me he's the most experience keeper on here so hopefully he will come back because it's not the same here without him.  I'm going to have to check out Shelled Warriors now to see what they're like.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 29, 2011)

there is no rule on how many forums you can join or how active you have to be, if people want to join SW let them, I looked into it a long time ago and it was just not for me.


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey isn't "EJ" Ed? If it is he's over there.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 29, 2011)

It is either the same guy or someone who just happened to pick that name, I believe the first one.


----------



## Balboa (Jan 29, 2011)

Candy said:


> Hey isn't "EJ" Ed? If it is he's over there.



LOL
yes, that's him. He's about the only reason I've been a long time lurker over there, to see what he's up to.


----------



## terryo (Jan 29, 2011)

Ed is all over the net. I also lurk over there, but just don't like the dark format. After a while my eye's hurt.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 29, 2011)

so we are talking dark like color wise? not dark like attitude wise?


----------



## terryo (Jan 29, 2011)

dmmj said:


> so we are talking dark like color wise? not dark like attitude wise?



Mostly color wise for me. I find a black background with green writing, very gloomy. The people were friendly enough, although VERY set in their opinions, similar to TT forum...IMHO.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok I thought maybe they were a group of gothic tortoise keepers.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 29, 2011)

Question: I thought shell warriors was a uk site? Am I incorrect?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 29, 2011)

they are mainly for UK people but I don't think they enforce any rules abut it, but it was started as a UK site for tortoise people.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I thought I checked them out awhile back, but never joined. I will have to look at their site again, but I am truly attached to this one.


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I went to check it out and it's nice, but I have to agree that I like these colors better as I think they're easier on the eyes.  I was thinking of registering just to see if they run faster then this site since I've found it pretty slow lately. It takes forever to get from here to there, if it wasn't for that I would be up to 5000 posts by now.  Now back to the thread....What Happened to Danny? Maybe we should email him what does everyone think about that?  I've already seen many threads on here that could have used his advice with their sick tortoises.  I know that we have Yvonne to help us with them but that's a heavy load for one person to take on.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree whole heartedly, it's not the same with out him!!


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still here---I confess since I've gotten my footing pretty well with my shelled kids, I don't post as often. Plus, I got super into geckos recently as well. I've been meaning to post more, its just all the new faces and whatnot..I don't know hardly anyone here anymore.


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 29, 2011)

I just hope Danny doesn't give up on this forum, he is awesome. He is like a walking tortoise encyclopedia!


----------



## stells (Jan 30, 2011)

If you are lucky he might come back... not with a big surprise though... Danny is well... real life has got him busy... and he did need a break from TF

As for shelled warriors... you can change the colour in your profile there... there are two options... one being the black and green... the other blue and white... also its only the first 5 posts that are moderated... this is only so we can get to the spam and delete it before it goes on the forum...

And yes EJ... is Mr. Pirog

It does seem that alot of TF members... have been abducted by the SW aliens


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 30, 2011)

I joined shelled warriors a few months after joining tortoise forum, the info i got from tortoise forum was amazing, initially i joined shelled warriors purely because i knew i was going to be living in the uk, however i spend pretty much all my time on this site as i think its great and it is where i joined first. What i do like about being part of both though is getting to see the different opinions on tortoise keeping, i think it can be a great thing to be part of both but this will still continue to be the forum i spend all my time on, i just can't keep away : )


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2011)

Candy said:


> I know that we have Yvonne to help us with them but that's a heavy load for one person to take on.



I don't even come close to having the knowledge that Danny has. It would be a terrible loss to our forum if he never comes back. Let's all send him an email telling him how much we miss him.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 30, 2011)

He told me he was coming back today.


----------



## Angi (Jan 30, 2011)

I really enjoy reading Danny and Onarocks advice. I thought Onarock started some great threads.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 30, 2011)

Angi said:


> I thought Onarock started some great threads.



I think you should send him a message telling him that. Folks need to hear that their thoughts are appreciates, especially if it happens to go against what the majority has to say. I too, liked reading his thoughts.


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to email Danny and I only hope that all of you do too. I would never be so arrogant to think that Danny doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to tortoises. And I might add that he's the one that everyone goes to when they have a sick tortoise. Yvonne is not giving herself enough credit as I think that she is the other one that they go to. They both represent TFO and this is what I am used to seeing when I come on here is experienced and reputable advice for my tortoise and me. They also don't expect people to agree with everything that they say, you can either take it or leave it. They don't start fights because you don't agree with their ways of upbringing tortoises, some members need to try that. Well off to email Danny. Oh yeah, I also emailed Onorock to tell him how sorry I was that he is not posting here anymore.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2011)

Meg90 said:


> I'm still here---I confess since I've gotten my footing pretty well with my shelled kids, I don't post as often. Plus, I got super into geckos recently as well. I've been meaning to post more, its just all the new faces and whatnot..I don't know hardly anyone here anymore.



OT, sorry... but, I'm back ^_^ I'm a familiar face right?


----------



## coreyc (Jan 30, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Onarock started some great threads.
> ...



I did last week he will come back in due time when he's ready


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sure he will be back any day now...

I can't imagine getting invested in a new forum like Shelled Warriors... I can barely manage all that I have going on now lol


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2011)

I was just over on Shelled Warriors and everyone who used to be here is over there.  Kelly how do you turn the page from green to blue I couldn't figure it out? Do you have to register first?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 30, 2011)

Why are people leaving? I was gone for several months... What happened? Please fill me in.


----------



## Neal (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't speak for Danny, but I'm on SW and from chatting with him I don't think he's avoiding TFO so I'm sure he'll be back here when he can. 

The main draw there for me is the chat, and a few people not on here anymore that I keep in regular contact with. 

The way I see it, every one of these forums has it's own theories and methods that the group members are mostly set on and sort of push on everyone. It's on all of them, even here to a certain extent. They all have something of value, so I just take a bit from each one and apply what I like. I've learned things here I've never learned before, and learned things on other forums I've never seen here. It's not so much leaving this forum I think, but more like expanding knowledge base.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 30, 2011)

Neal said:


> The way I see it, every one of these forums has it's own theories and methods that the group members are mostly set on and sort of push on everyone. It's on all of them, even here to a certain extent. They all have something of value, so I just take a bit from each one and apply what I like. I've learned things here I've never learned before, and learned things on other forums I've never seen here. It's not so much leaving this forum I think, but more like expanding knowledge base.



That is exactly my feeling. I have belonged to SW for years, but don't usually post in there. It is a great forum and I do recommend it. Of course, I belong to a few others too.  Every forum will fit you a bit differently and the fit changes as the groups change.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2011)

Candy said:


> I was just over on Shelled Warriors and everyone who used to be here is over there.  Kelly how do you turn the page from green to blue I couldn't figure it out? Do you have to register first?



You might have to be a member, I'm not sure.

You go to the bottom of the screen on the left side . There's a pull down box with "shelled warriors" showing. When you pull it down, double click on "test default."


----------



## harris (Jan 31, 2011)

Just as long as the mass exodus of people from this sight don't find their way to the Turtle Forum, I'm all right. Although most of them wouldn't be tolerated in the first place.

I fell in love with this forum when I first discovered it. I actually spent more time on this one than any other(s). But over the last few months the drama and bickering, not to mention the recent rash of some wingnuts coming on board has turned me away.


----------



## terryo (Jan 31, 2011)

rash of some wingnuts ....sorry, just curious, but what does that mean? 
Some people will ask a question on this forum...or any forum, and then go on SW, or any other forum, and ask the same question. I guess 20 answers, and some from experienced people, aren't enough. I guess it's interesting to see if people do things differently in other parts of the world.


----------



## Isa (Jan 31, 2011)

I just saw this post. I did not know someone questionned Danny! That is ridiculous! Danny is the one we all turn too, HE KNOWS EVEYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW about our shelled friends . I noticed that some members are not here anymore too . I sure hope they will be back soon .


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 31, 2011)

Am I just completely oblivious to the "drama" around here? I always thought everyone got along pretty well. Sure we may have different beliefs but for the most part everyone seems pretty respectful...and every forum will have a few people that are difficult to get along with  That's life!


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe we should have a "Where's Danny" (a.k.a-where's Waldo?) contest! Maybe offer a reward or a prize (new TFO calendar)?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2011)

Katie: I guess I'm oblivious too. Maybe that makes you and I the problem??? I love this forum and its people. Once in a while we get a know-it-all poster, but they usually conform to our "family-style" group eventually. Because I'm always on the look-out for spammers, I don't have the option of not reading all the posts, and it does get to you eventually. But a quick tour of the tortoises and poop detail, quickly clears the mind and gets me back into forum mode.


----------



## Isa (Jan 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> it does get to you eventually. But a quick tour of the tortoises and poop detail, quickly clears the mind and gets me back into forum mode.



LOL Yvonne you're the best


----------



## Angi (Jan 31, 2011)

I to did not know about the drama. I thought most members got along as well as people can get along. I also thought everyone respected Dannys knowledge. For me this is an escape from life's drama. A place I can go enjoy reading about my favorite subject (torts) and have met some very interesting, intelegent and kind people. I do hope to read some of Danny's post soon.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 31, 2011)

Of course we get along for the most part, and I did not see any posts from danny saying he was leaving. Sometimes we get people who like to challenge yet not like their theories challenged. we are all adults for the most part, and we all have different thoughts, now take it from mr know it all, go and be nice too each other.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2011)

dmmj said:


> now take it from mr know it all, go and be nice too each other.



Would you like me to change your user title from "posting freak" to "Mr. Know-it-all"?


----------



## moswen (Jan 31, 2011)

lol, am i going to get kicked off for this? .....um.... who's danny? i guess i'm going to need a screen name... i must be pretty oblivious to the drama as well, i didn't realize ppl on the forum were fighting. i do have some recent experience in the "ppl who like to challenge yet not be challenged" area however, and i'm sure that as adults we'll all come around and realize a difference of opinion or open disagreement isn't the end of the world. 

hey, maybe danny's internet card is down too, just like mine, and he has to use a tiny little cell phone screen too, which really limits your online time significantly!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 31, 2011)

egyptiandan


----------



## coreyc (Jan 31, 2011)

His info says he was on here today at 2:09 ?


----------



## Candy (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing yet from Danny?  Wow, maybe someone owes him an apology. It's just not the same without him posting here.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 1, 2011)

Somebody PM what _really_ happened here. I leave a few months ago (not from any "drama," just because I was super busy with school, etc.) and now I come back and see all this about "drama." I'm older than a lot of these newbies   I feel i deserve some gossip.


----------



## Stazz (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe it isn't any drama at all.....think we shouldn't stress until we know the real truth !! 

I miss posting alot here, I miss you all, but my real life is so busy, esp with wedding planning, its all I do now !
I hope to be back into a normal way of life in the next few months, hopefully....

I was wondering about Danny, as I pmed him asking him the best way to transport Tallula baby to the UK.
No I understand why.....everyone is wondering hehehehe.


----------



## terryo (Feb 2, 2011)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Somebody PM what _really_ happened here. I leave a few months ago (not from any "drama," just because I was super busy with school, etc.) and now I come back and see all this about "drama." I'm older than a lot of these newbies   I feel i deserve some gossip.



Too much drama for me.......I'm starting not to care........


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont remember any drama


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

terryo said:


> DoctorCosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody PM what _really_ happened here. I leave a few months ago (not from any "drama," just because I was super busy with school, etc.) and now I come back and see all this about "drama." I'm older than a lot of these newbies   I feel i deserve some gossip.
> ...



I used to get involved (remember PETA or gun violence  )... but I'm going to be very un-confrontational now-a-days.

I just hope he comes back, because the more perspectives and experiences the more we can all learn.


----------



## exoticsdr (Feb 2, 2011)

That's the danger involved when having forum catagories that include "Debatable" because people love to debate topics and you have to know when to call it quits before feelings get hurt. That said, I LOVE to argue and some of my absolute dearest friends, those that I would gladly lay my life down for, are those that I disagree with most on various topics. The trick is to know when to argue and when to shut-up, I'm probably better at the first than the last. I truly hope that those that have left this forum come back and continue posting.


----------



## Candy (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yes Jordan PETA (in which I love) . I so remember those arguments.  I think that you're right though. Maybe it's better to let it go, but what I really like to look at on this thread is who posted and who did not say anything. I find it very interesting how people can show themselves without saying a word.


----------



## harris (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess I should clarify my bickering/drama comment. There's nothing more annoying to me that when someone posts a question, answers are given, and then that person argues the answers people have taken the time to respond with. Or when someone brings up a topic to discuss, opinions are given, and then argued because it's not what they want to hear. There's nothing wrong with a good debate, but those aren't healthy examples of one. That's bickering to me. Or, someone turns a good debate into a personal attack, or plays the martyr roll because the majority of the support isn't going their way. That's drama to me. It just seems like alot of that was happening on here lately to me. This is all my opinion. Take it for what it's worth I guess. I still love this site, and when it all boils down the people that truely care about helping one another, or sharing their happiness of their new arrival or discovery far out weigh the trivial nonsense. Oh yeah, where the h*ll is Danny?


----------



## Candy (Feb 3, 2011)

He's over at Shelled Warriors. I saw him there yesterday when I registered.


----------



## stells (Feb 4, 2011)

This thread is starting to make me giggle...

Danny is alive and well... i have to admit... even i thought he would be back over here by now... even i'm posting more than he is atm...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2011)

Kelly: It's only because he's such an important part of this forum! I just can't imagine our forum without him. We truly DO miss him.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll be completely bare bones and honest here -

Danny is absolutely and positively a very important part of this forum. His fellow moderators have missed him as well.

However, I personally find this continued speculation and questioning of Danny's personal life to be rude, invasive, and in very bad taste.

The bald fact is that if Danny needs a hiatus from the forum, the reasons behind that are NO-ONES business but Danny's. (Kelly you know I don't mean you, lol.)

What it comes down to is that there is a real world and an internet world. Many of us spend a great deal of time here on the forum, and we have formed relationships and bonds because of it. We may even come to rely on each other to an extent. However, there is also the "real world." In the real world we have children, jobs, family, our pets, and other things that take real and full precedent over an internet forum.

I hope Danny comes back when he sees fit, but I really do not feel that this continued discussion is helping things at all. 

On the topic of Shelled Warriors. Everyone is of course perfectly free to join any forums outside of TortoiseForum.org that they would like. However, comparisons between TFO and SW are inappropriate and do not have any place on this forum. If Danny is posting on SW, that is again his business and not any of ours.


----------

